# اختيـــــــــــار الزوجـــــــــــــــــة



## ABOTARBO (16 مارس 2011)

*اختيار الزوجة







فقال غلمان الملك ... ليُطلب للملك فتيات عذارى حسنات المنظر. وليوكل الملك وكلاء في كل بلاد مملكته ليجمعوا كل الفتيات العذارى الحسنات المنظر... ( أس 2: 2 ،3)
كم هو حري بكل شاب يفكر في الزواج، أن يفكر فيه من منظور صحيح لا كما فكَّر غلمان الملك أحشويرش، الذين تجاهلوا أن الملك كان عنده بيت مملوء من السراري اسمه "بيت النساء" لكن الاحتياج لزوجة برز عنده، لا لإشباع حاجات جسدية، بل لشريكة ومُعينة تسدد احتياجات نفسية.

إن حاجته الحقيقية هي إلى شريكة مُعينة، لا إلى فتاة جميلة. وكم هو حري بكل فتاة مُقبلة على الزواج أن تعرف فكر الله من وراء ارتباطها برجل، وهو أن تكون له، ومن أجله، لتؤنس وحدته وتُعينه، لا أن تكون ثقلاً عليه بطلباتها، فيهرب منها إلى الوحدة.

 وكم هو حري أيضاً بكليهما أن ينتظرا توقيت الرب واختياره لشريك الحياة.

والآن دعنا نرى مشورة الغلمان الغبية لنرى جوانب فسادها وتشويشها:

أولاً: الشروط الواجب توافرها في شريكة الحياة: "ليطلب الملك فتيات عذارى حسنات المنظر" هذا هو شرطهم الأول، بل ومطلبهم الوحيد "حُسن المنظر" فيا للحماقة. وهل كانت المشكلة مع وشتي قلة جمال أم قلة خضوع؟ لكن هذا هو ما تدور حوله أحلام الغلمان، فبدلاً من طلب امرأة فاضلة، حكيمة، خاضعة، متعقلة، ذات نعمة؛ طلبوا حُسن المنظر.

وكم من شباب اليوم يتناسون قول هذا الذي في جهله ارتبط بألف امرأة، وفي حكمته قال "الحُسن غش والجمال باطل، أما المرأة المتقية الرب فهي تُمدح" (أم31).

ثانياً: طريقة اختيار شريكة الحياة: "ليوكل الملك وكلاء في كل بلاد مملكته ..." 
يا للهول، وكلاء من الملك شخصياً، وكلاء في 127 دولة! وكلاء من الهند إلى كوش، وكلاء يدخلون البيوت يفتشون عن العذارى الحسنات المنظر. يا للتفاهة.

 وكم من شباب إلى اليوم عندما يفكرون في اختيار شريك الحياة، يعملون مثل هؤلاء، يجوبون البلدان أو يوكلون عنهم وكلاء يبحثون لهم، متناسين قول الكتاب "البيت والثروة ميراث من الآباء، أما الزوجة المتعقلة فمن عند الرب" ( أم 19: 14 ).
 نعم من عند الرب وليس من عند وكلاء.

منقول
*​


----------



## النهيسى (19 مارس 2011)

جميل وفى منتهى الروعه
الرب يباركك
شكراا​


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 مارس 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> جميل وفى منتهى الروعه
> الرب يباركك
> شكراا​


*ربنا يخليك يا أستاذنا
ميرسى للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة
سلام ونعمه*


----------



## rannnooosh (1 أبريل 2011)

ماذا عن اختيار الزوج؟؟؟اليست الثروة مهمة ايضا..


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 أبريل 2011)

rannnooosh قال:


> ماذا عن اختيار الزوج؟؟؟اليست الثروة مهمة ايضا..


*بالنسبة لاختيار الزوج وسؤال حضرتك عن الثروة او المال..
رأى الفلوس مش كل حاجة .. لكن الانسان اختياره الاول المفروض يكون مبنى هل شريك الحياة اللى هتختاره ..هل هيقربنى من ربنا ولا لا؟
هل انسان مؤمن حقيقى وبيحب ربنا من قلبه ؟
وبعد كدة الانسان يبقى يفكر فى النقاط التانية..
ميرسى للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة
سلام ونعمه*


----------



## elamer1000 (1 أبريل 2011)

*thankssssssssssssssssss*


*+++*​


----------



## soso a (29 أبريل 2011)

موضوع رااااااااااااااائع جداااااااااااااااااا

ولازم فكرنا يبقى كده فى اساس اختيار شريك الحياه 

ده هيقربنى اكتر من ربنا ولا لاء
وجود ربنا فى حياتنا وفى بتنا هو اللى يحميه ويقويه

الرب يبارك حياتك 
ويبارك خدمتك


----------

